# Painting Horns ?



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

hey all wa wondering if you could help me painting horns, im starting fantasy after a long while playing 40k, and am going to use the grimgors ardboyz list, anyways i noticed that the black orcs had lots of horns on them, anyone have a good way of painting horns and post up some pictures (im very picky about using painting methods when i havent seen what they turn out like ) hope to see some replies rep will given to the person who suggests the one i use many thanks in advance JD.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a peek at an ork that I am currently working on. Is this what you have in mind???


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

thats exactly what ive got in mind, would you mind telling me how you did it ? JD


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

those horns are soooooooo pretay. Id like to see how it looks inverted though. Like they burnt the ends to get the flesh off.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Painting Horns?

I mean really.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Very Nice job!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

yes commissar horn, painting horns some of us dont like to put a single coat of bleached bone and call it a horn


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a busy weekend..., I'll get back to you some time this week.:victory:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

*Bump*

I am looking at getting some horn painting in the near futiure, was wondering if anyone had any pointers for that.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

There are threads discussing horns here and here. There's even one with plenty of pictures here.

Hope they give you enough useful pointers to be getting on with!

:hoping it helps cyclops:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Red Orc


----------



## hitoriga (Feb 17, 2008)

My friend is working on a chaos army and on his horns he goes with a base of scorched brown and snakebite leather, then a 50/50 of that combo and bleached bone, to bleached bone, to 50/50 bleached bone and skull white, to skull white. Feather that together at the end, and he wetblends the darker colors, and overall looks pretty nice. I'll see what i can do about pictures.


----------

